# tt forum lag on mobile



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone noticed that the forum is unuasable on mobiles now? it used to be ok but a 3-6 months ago it just lags to the point that it cant be used, its nothing to do with my signal as its the same on full signal and even when conected to 60mb wifi?

dont know what its like on a iphone but on andriod its rubish, but it used to be fine? whats changed?

just seen someone else say the same on here so thought i'd ask

cheers


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

getting the same thing this morning

very slow on phone either on wifi or mobile data


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i've had it for the last 3-6 months or so


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Works fine for me :/

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

kazinak said:


> Works fine for me :/
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


+1


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fine on my iPhone


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

No problem on my iPhone with tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Download & use this App.to access the TTF..

http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/

Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Download & use this App.to access the TTF..
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/
> 
> Hoggy.


nice one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Working fine on mine.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

works fine on my blackberry with out any fancy downloads..


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I get dreadful lag at times on my iPhone. Even now on wifi at home. Other times it's fine. Fekking frustrating, text input is almost too much ( iPhone iOS 7 or its predecessor)
Don't seem to get it on any other forum :? 
Brian


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

I noticed the lag instantly following an update to the Android OS. Before the update it was fine.

It is almost unusable now - almost like the browser is struggling to keep up. I've got a Galaxy S2, so an outdated phone now I know, but in no way a slouch.

I downloaded Firefox and it's fine with that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm still using my Galaxy S1 and it's fine - better than my PC but that's another story. I'm using Dolphin HD browser and it's all quite slick. This browser allows you to emulate a PC as well as default Android so you can get all the buttons and features that would be on your PC or opt for the simplified mobile appearance.

Have you tried clearing the browser cache?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Used to be fine for me on a Galaxy mini and S1 phones but is un-usable on the Samsung Nexus Google phone.
Still works fine on the Samsung Galaxy Tab


----------

